# هل السجود للذخائر شِركٌ بالله ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أصل الموضوع هنا تحديداً ...وسأقتبس منه العبارات التى وقفت عِندها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى ( إكرام الرُفات ) تحول إلى ( تمجيد )







*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]كيف نُعطى ( التمجيد ) لغير الله ...خاصة فى ضوء النص المُقدس هذا ؟

​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]«[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الْمَجْدُ لِلَّهِ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فِي الأَعَالِي وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ». 

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]22. فَصَرَخَ الشَّعْبُ: «هَذَا صَوْتُ إِلَهٍ لاَ صَوْتُ إِنْسَانٍ!»[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]23. فَفِي الْحَالِ ضَرَبَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لَمْ يُعْطِ الْمَجْدَ لِلَّهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فَصَارَ يَأْكُلُهُ الدُّودُ وَمَاتَ.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
ثم تحول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( التمجيد ) إلى ( سجود واجب ) ...[/FONT]​ 





[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]يقول ( وجوب ) ... كيف نسجد لغير الله ( وجوباً ) ؟؟!![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حتى لو كان رُفات قديس أو نبى !![/FONT]​ 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

*سجود تكريم وليس سجود عبادة ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *سجود تكريم وليس سجود عبادة ..*


*وما هو الفارق ؟
ولماذا ( وجوباً ) ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

سجود العبادة .. هو لله فقط وغرضه التعبد ..
سجود التكريم .. مثل السجود للملوك ومثلما سجد أبينا أبراهيم لبنى حث ليبيعوه مغارة لدفن سارة 
وغرضه التكريم وليس التعبد


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

بالنسبة لموضوع التمجيد ..
القديسين ممجدين فى الله ويستمدوا مجدهم من مجد الله ..
مثلما هم قديسين يستمدون القداسة من القدوس ..
فلا أحد ممجد أو قدوس فى ذاته سوى الله والبشر يستمدون منه المجد والقداسة بأتحادهم به .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> سجود العبادة .. هو لله فقط وغرضه التعبد ..
> سجود التكريم .. مثل السجود للملوك ومثلما سجد أبينا أبراهيم لبنى حث ليبيعوه مغارة لدفن سارة
> وغرضه التكريم وليس التعبد


*تحدثنى عن السجود لأحياء ...فى وقائع تاريخية لها زمنُها 
وأنا أسأل عن السجود لأموات أو راقدين أو رُفات 
كما أنه لا يوجد أحد الآن يسجد لملوك ولا رؤساء 

فعندما تضع رُفات قديس فى كنيسة ثم تُوجب له السجود
وفى نفس ذات الكنيسة تطلب منى أن أسجد لله !!!

أفلا يوجد طريقة أخرى للتكريم بخلاف السجود لرُفات ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع التمجيد ..
> القديسين ممجدين فى الله ويستمدوا مجدهم من مجد الله ..
> مثلما هم قديسين يستمدون القداسة من القدوس ..
> *فلا أحد ممجد أو قدوس* فى ذاته *سوى الله* والبشر يستمدون منه المجد والقداسة بأتحادهم به .


*فلماذا قال إذن ( مجدوا قبورهم ) ؟؟*
*أفلا يعلم انه لا أحد مُمجد سوى الله ؟*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تحدثنى عن السجود لأحياء ...فى وقائع تاريخية لها زمنُها
> وأنا أسأل عن السجود لأموات أو راقدين أو رُفات
> كما أنه لا يوجد أحد الآن يسجد لملوك ولا رؤساء
> 
> ...



أولا : لا نسمى القديسين أموتا بل منتقلين من الكنيسة المجاهدة ألى الكنيسة المنتصرة ونعطيهم أكراما مثل أو أكثر ممن هما وسطنا بالجسد لأنهم يصلون من أجلنا كل حين أمام الله ..
ثانيا : سجود التكريم موجود تاريخيا ودينيا فى كل الثقافات وحتى وقتنا هذا ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فلماذا قال إذن ( مجدوا قبورهم ) ؟؟*
> *أفلا يعلم انه لا أحد مُمجد سوى الله ؟*​



أنا قلت لحضرتك مجد القديسين مستمد من مجد الله فهم ممجدين فى الله .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]معلش يا " عبده " أستحملنى شويتين*​​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أولا : لا نسمى القديسين أموتا بل منتقلين من الكنيسة المجاهدة ألى الكنيسة المنتصرة ونعطيهم أكراما مثل أو أكثر ممن هما وسطنا بالجسد* لأنهم يصلون من أجلنا كل حين أمام الله* ..
> ثانيا : *سجود التكريم* موجود تاريخيا ودينيا فى كل الثقافات وحتى وقتنا هذا ..


 *[FONT=&quot]كيف عرفت أنهم يصلون من أجلنا أمام الله وهم فى عالم الغيب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسؤالى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...الا يوجد طريقة أخرى للتكريم بخلاف السجود ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلاً ..بذكر سيرتهم أو مواقفهم وما قد ينتفع به المؤمن فى حياته[/FONT]*​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أنا قلت لحضرتك مجد القديسين مستمد من مجد الله *فهم ممجدين فى الله .*


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو أنا مش فاهم يعنى اية مُمجدين فى الله 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل تعنى أن الله ظاهر فيهم ...أو يظهر فيهم - ظاهر فى أعمالهم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

نعم ذكر سيرتهم وأعمالهم والتمثل بأيمانهم " تكريما لهم " .
وسجود التكريم ليس فرضا " يعنى لو تمثلت بأعمالهم وأيمانهم هذا أفضل تكريم " .
وتمام حضرتك فهمت صح ممجدين فى الله أى الله ظاهر فيهم وفى أعمالهم لأنهم متحدين به .
فيستمدون مجدهم من الله الممجد فى ذاته .


----------



## divine logos (14 يونيو 2014)

*عادات بغيضة لا علاقة لها بفكر المسيح 
*


----------



## divine logos (14 يونيو 2014)

*كلنا مقدسين فى يسوع المسيح لا يوجد افضلية لاى شخص عن شخص ومجد كل المؤمنين من المسيح بنستمده

لا يوجد نص كتابى او تعليم رسولى دعا لهذة العادات وكلها تسللت للمؤمنين من ثقافتهم الدنيوية بتكريم الموتى والصالحين وموجودة فى كافة الاديان لكن ايمانيا دا مش محور ايمانى ولا افعله يسوع هو محور ايمانى فقط له وحده السجود والعظمة والاكرام  
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

أيوه يا دكتور يعنى التعليم ده خطأ ؟
ويعتبر شرك زى ما السائل بيقول ؟


----------



## divine logos (14 يونيو 2014)

*كلمة شرك دى مش فى المصطلحات المسيحية حاسسها اكتر مصطلح اسلامى
لان كل الكنائس لا تشرك فى عبادتها لله شخص اخر

الكل يقدم العبادة والاكرام والذبيحة لله الاب فى المسيح بالروح  

لكن هذة العادات لا ارى انها من صميم ايمانا تطيب الاجساد تكريم القديسين حفظ الذخائر المقدسة 

انا شايفه فلوكلور اكتر منه ايمان

بعكس لو سالتنى عن الافخارستيا هقولك دا من ضميم الايمان ودا العهد الجديد اللى اقيم بينا وبين الاب بدم ابنه 

لازم نفرق بين الايمانيات وبين الثقافات الشعبية وعادات اعتادوا عليها وليس لها سند رسولى واضح  
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

طب معلش يا دكتور لو مافيهاش تعب لحضرتك ممكن تراجع المقال ده عن أقوال بعض الاباء فى هذا الصدد وأستنى رد حضرتك ..
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3622462&postcount=12


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2014)

divine logos قال:


> *كلمة شرك دى مش فى المصطلحات المسيحية حاسسها اكتر مصطلح اسلامى
> لان كل الكنائس لا تشرك فى عبادتها لله شخص اخر
> *



*[FONT=&quot]إنعدام اللفظ فى المسيحية إصطلاحاً .. لايعنى أنعدام الفعل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تماما كما نقول ( تجديف ) فهى غير موجودة أصطلاحياً عند المسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنها لا تعنى إنعدام الكُفر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## divine logos (14 يونيو 2014)

> طب معلش يا دكتور لو مافيهاش تعب لحضرتك ممكن تراجع المقال ده عن أقوال بعض الاباء فى هذا الصدد وأستنى رد حضرتك ..
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...2&postcount=12


*مانا عارف ان فى اباء قالوا نكرم ذخائر القديسين بس ايه الفايدة الروحية اللى هتعم على ؟

الكلام دا ملوش علاقة بايمانى ولا اؤمن بيه وشايفها عادات بغيضة 
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

*أ.عبود ..
أولا : مفيش وجه مقارنة بين رفات القديسين والحجر الأسود أو غيره " وبلاش تطرق للأسلاميات من فضلك  حتى لا يتم غلق الموضوع " .
أجساد المؤمنيين تقدست بالمعمودية والميرون وجسد الرب ودمه فى الأفخارستيا وجهادها الروحى ويمكن أستشهادها فلذلك تكرم وهى فى الاساس مسكن لروح الله ؛ وما المشكلة فى تقبيل  أجساد أو رفات المنتقلين " عن نفسى عندما مات جدى وحماى قبلتهم بعد موتهم " ولم أقل أنهم جماد بلا روح ..
ثانيا : موضوع الطواف هذا لا أعتقد أنه موجود أو صحيح لأنى لم أراه " ممكن يكون نقل أو ترجمة غير دقيقة " أو فعل غير موجود حاليا .*


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2014)

*ممكن نتأكد من الإجابة من آيات الكتاب *

*في السجود عبادة ... وليس لغير الله السجود أو العبادة أو التمجيد *
متى 4 : 10 
حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لأنه مكتوب 
للرب *إلهك تسجد* وإياه *وحده تعبد*. 

القضاة 16 : 24 
ولما رآه الشعب *مجدوا إلههم*
لأنهم قالوا قد دفع إلهنا ليدنا عدونا الذي خرب أرضنا وكثر قتلانا.

​*ولا حتى ترنيم لغير الرب *
مزمور 66 : 4 
كل الأرض *تسجد* لك *وترنم* لك. ترنم لاسمك. سلاه.

​*المسيح َقَبـِل السجود لأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد *
يوحنا 9 : 38 
فقال: «أومن يا سيد». *وسجد له*. 

لوقا 17 : 18 
ألم يوجد من يرجع *ليعطي* *مجدا لله* غير هذا الغريب الجنس 

​*لم يقبل المسيح من الناس مجدًا بحسب مفهومهم *
يوحنا 5 : 41 
*مجدا من* الناس لست أقبل 
​*كذلك التلاميذ لم يقبلوا مجدًا ولا سجودًا ولا عبادة من الناس *
أعمال الرسل 14 : 8 - 18 
وَكَانَ يَجْلِسُ فِي لِسْتِرَةَ رَجُلٌ عَاجِزُ الرِّجْلَيْنِ مُقْعَدٌ مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ وَلَمْ يَمْشِ قَطُّ.
هَذَا كَانَ يَسْمَعُ بُولُسَ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَشَخَصَ إِلَيْهِ وَإِذْ رَأَى أَنَّ لَهُ إِيمَاناً لِيُشْفَى
قَالَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «قُمْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ مُنْتَصِباً». فَوَثَبَ وَصَارَ يَمْشِي.
فَالْجُمُوعُ لَمَّا رَأَوْا مَا فَعَلَ بُولُسُ رَفَعُوا صَوْتَهُمْ بِلُغَةِ لِيكَأُونِيَّةَ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّ *الآلِهَةَ تَشَبَّهُوا بِالنَّاسِ* وَنَزَلُوا إِلَيْنَا».
فَأَتَى كَاهِنُ زَفْسَ الَّذِي كَانَ قُدَّامَ الْمَدِينَةِ بِثِيرَانٍ وَأَكَالِيلَ عِنْدَ الأَبْوَابِ مَعَ الْجُمُوعِ *وَكَانَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَذْبَحَ.*
فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الرَّسُولاَنِ بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسُ مَزَّقَا ثِيَابَهُمَا وَانْدَفَعَا إِلَى الْجَمْعِ صَارِخَيْنِ:
«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ لِمَاذَا تَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا؟ 
وَبِقَوْلِهِمَا هَذَا كَفَّا الْجُمُوعَ بِالْجَهْدِ عَنْ أَنْ *يَذْبَحُوا لَهُمَا*. 

أعمال الرسل 3 : 12 
فلما رأى بطرس ذلك قال للشعب 
أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون ما بالكم *تتعجبون* من هذا 
ولماذا تشخصون إلينا كأننا *بقوتنا* أو *تقوانا* قد جعلنا هذا يمشي؟


​*المجد المُعطى للمؤمنين ... هو من الله *
يوحنا 17 : 22 
وأنا قد *أعطيتهم المجد الذي* أعطيتني 
ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد.
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

على ما أرى أن الموضوع سيأخذ منحى طائفى لا طائل من الحديث فيه ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أ.عبود ..
> أولا : مفيش وجه مقارنة بين رفات القديسين والحجر الأسود أو غيره " وبلاش تطرق للأسلاميات من فضلك  حتى لا يتم غلق الموضوع " .
> أجساد المؤمنيين تقدست بالمعمودية والميرون وجسد الرب ودمه فى الأفخارستيا وجهادها الروحى ويمكن أستشهادها فلذلك تكرم وهى فى الاساس مسكن لروح الله ؛ وما المشكلة فى تقبيل  أجساد أو رفات المنتقلين " عن نفسى عندما مات جدى وحماى قبلتهم بعد موتهم " ولم أقل أنهم جماد بلا روح ..
> .*


 *[FONT=&quot]تطرقت الى وثنيات....والأسلاميات هنا هى لتقريب الفكرة لسابق معرفتنا بها جميعاً*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن الإختصار أنه طالما مُقدس بالمعمودية والميرون لذا لايوجد وجه للمقارنة !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​ 


> *ثانيا : موضوع الطواف هذا لا أعتقد أنه موجود أو صحيح لأنى لم أراه " ممكن يكون نقل أو ترجمة غير دقيقة " أو فعل غير موجود حاليا *



*[FONT=&quot]فلماذا فعل الطواف فقط هو غير موجود حالياً ولكن فعل السجود هو الباقى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يترجم السجود يترجم الطواف ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشمعنى الطواف بس هو اللى ترجمته غير دقيقة ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا أيضاً ....[/FONT]*​ *شكرا لأهتمامك بالرد والحوار ..*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

أ.عبود ..
أنا قلت ممكن مش بأكد عشان حاجة ماشوفتهاش ومعرفهاش .. 
" عن موضوع الطواف "


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2014)

لي رغبة شديدة في المشاركة في الموضوع. ولكن بما أن الوقت عندي متأخر ليلا ونهاري كان شاقا، لا أجد القدرة على الكتابة أو التحرير، لذلك تم الحجز وليس الحذف لبعض المشاركات لكي اراجعها. 
اتمنى عليكم ان تنتظروا مشاركتي/مشاركاتي في الموضوع غدا، بإذن الرب.

حتى ذلك الحين يغلق لتسهيل أمر مشاركتي، ثم يعاد فتحه.

ولكم شكري وتقديري.


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2014)

آسفة لم ارد في الوقت الذي توقعته، ولكن هذا لا يعني اني اهملت الموضوع .

لا اريد الكتابة بعجل وانا منهكة جسديا وفكريا، وخصوصا أن ردي سيكون مصحوبا بإختبار شخصي من أجل التوضيح.


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]كيف نُعطى ( التمجيد ) لغير الله ...خاصة فى ضوء النص المُقدس هذا ؟*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]«**[FONT=&quot]الْمَجْدُ لِلَّهِ **[FONT=&quot]فِي الأَعَالِي وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ». *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​
> 
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]22. فَصَرَخَ الشَّعْبُ: «هَذَا صَوْتُ إِلَهٍ لاَ صَوْتُ إِنْسَانٍ!*[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


 

قبل الرد على الموضوع بشكل عام أحب أن أرد على هذه النقطة بالذات.​
لا يوجد قاسم مشترك بين الآية 14 من إنجيل لوقا 2 والآيتين 22 و 23 من سفر الأعمال الأصحاح 12.

في الأولى الملائكة تسبح الله معلنة مجده الدائم في الأعالي، ومعلنة السلام على الأرض والمسرة بالناس بولادة الإبن بالجسد.

أما الثانيتين فهما عن الملك أغريبا الذي إرتاح للإطراء الذي قدمه له الشعب ولم يردعهم على تملقهم المزيف ولم يُرْجِع المجد لله وهو اليهودى قارئ الناموس. لقد كانت عادة تأليه الحكام والأباطرة عند الرومان قد بدأت فى الإنتشار . وهنا نجد الشعب اليهودي يقلد الرومان فى تملق واضح مؤلها أغريباس. وأغريباس يقبل هذا. ​ 
ذكر المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس أن ألما شديد داهم أغريبا فى جوفه فحملوه على إثره إلى القصر ومات بعد خمسة أيام.​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## أَمَة (29 يونيو 2014)

سأرد على سؤال الاستاذ عبود ردا مباشرا كما هو يحب ، ولا مانع عندي من إستعمال كلمة "شِرْك" حتى ولو كانت مصطلحاً غير مسيحي، لأن الجدل في الكلمات والتمسك بها بعيدا عن الروح وعن غير دراية أحيانا بثقافة أصحابها، *هو سبب طرح هذا الموضوع.*
ردي المباشر: *السجود للذخائر ليس شركا بالله**،**بالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس لم يأتٍ على ذكرها، *كما جاء في بعض الردود، إنما هي عادات تطورت نتيجة دفاع المؤمنين ضد الذين اعتبروا تكريمها عبادة وثنية.
أقول ليس شركا لأن لأن السجود هنا ليس عبادة بل تكريما لمن تُوجب عبادته. 
أعطي مثالين على ذلك من تقليد السجود للأشخاص في كنيستي الرسولية البيزنطية المعروفة بإسم كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك أو الكنيسة الملكية للروم الكاثوليك:
(1) في عشية يوم الأحد الذي يسبق بداية الصوم الكبير من كل عام، يقام في الكنيسة صلاة الغروب لذلك اليوم المخصصة لطلب المغفرة من الله ومن بعضنا البعض قبل بدء الصوم، عملا بوصية الرب:
[Q-BIBLE]
23. فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ 
24. فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ.  [/Q-BIBLE]

في نهاية الخدمة يتبادل الكاهن السجود مع كل فرد من المؤمنين طالبا الواحد من الآخر الصفح عن خطاياه ويكون الرد: "ليغفر لك الرب الإله خطاياك". يعني، الكاهن يبدأ بالسجود لكل فرد والفرد بدوره يسجد للكاهن ولبقية الأفراد فردا فردا مرددين الكلام ذاته. لا يبقى فرد من الحضور لا يسجد أمامه الكاهن ولا يسجد هو أمامه وامام بقية المؤمنين. 
(2) كذلك عندما تُصلح الكنيسة بين زوجين اشتد الخلاف بينهما، في نهاية الصلح تطلب من كلاهما أن يسجد الواحد منهما للآخر طالبا منه المغفرة والصفح عن أخطائه. 
سؤال: هل ورد هذا التقليد في الكتاب المقدس؟ 
جواب: لا.
سوال: ما هو فكر الكنيسة في السجود في المثلين المذكورين؟
جواب: لان الخطية ضد الإنسان هي خطية ضد الله. الإنسان مخلوق على صورة الله والسجود يكون لهذه الصورة.
يتبين من هذين المثلين ان *السجود بحد ذاته ليس عبادة، *وإلا لقلنا ان الكاهن يعبد الشعب والشعب يعبد الكاهن والزوجان يعبدان بعضهما، *إنما شكل من أشكال التعبير عن العبادة .... السجود الحقيقي للأب بالروح والحق*: كما قاله السيد المسيح للمرأة السامرية عند البئر: 

[Q-BIBLE] 
·23. وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّلأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. 
·24. اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُفَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا». [/Q-BIBLE]
​

كذللك في السجود لبعضنا نتعلم الإتضاع الذي بدونه لا نعرف الله. إذا أخفق الإنسان في محبة أخيه الذي يراه المخلوق على صورة الله كيف يدعي انه يحبة الله الذي لا يراه. [1 يوحنا 4:20] هذه هو الزيف بعينه. لماذا إذأ يكون السجود مختلفا؟ و كيف يكون سجود هذا الإنسان لله حقاً بالروح إذا كان يجد صعوبة في السجود لأخيه المخلوق على صورة الله ليطلب منه الصفح عن خطايا ارتكبها بحقه؟ 
لا "شرك" في السجود للذخائر لأن السجود لها سجود للخالق الذي قدسها ومجدها. فلنتكلم عن تقديس الخالق وتمجيده للإنسان من خلال تجسد كلمته.
بالمسيح أصبحنا خليقة جديدة. وبالخليقة الجديدة دعينا أبناء الله بالتبني بالمسيح يسوع - يعني، الله صار ابونا السماوي.

​[Q-BIBLE] 
·1. أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ. 
·2. أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ، لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ كَمَا هُوَ.  [/Q-BIBLE]
 
أي مجد يفوق هذا المجد أن يصير المؤمن بالمسيح أبنا لله بالبتني؟ّ؟؟ فهل هذا المجد ينتهي ويزول بموت الجسد؟ أم ان الموت يفصلنا عن محبة الله في المسيح؟ الجواب في الكتاب المقدس:

[Q-BIBLE]
·38. فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ *لاَ *مَوْتَ* وَلاَ *حَيَاةَ *وَلاَ* مَلاَئِكَةَ *وَلاَ* رُؤَسَاءَ *وَلاَ* قُوَّاتِ* وَلاَ* أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً *وَلاَ* مُسْتَقْبَلَةً 
·39. *وَلاَ* عُلْوَ* وَلاَ* عُمْقَ *وَلاَ* خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَىتَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.   [/Q-BIBLE]

الرد على* السؤال* هنا #*1* : *يقول ( **وجوب** ) ... كيف نسجد لغير الله (** وجوباً** ) ؟؟!! *

الكنيسة لم تفرض على ضمير المؤمن السجود للذخائر، بل هي عمل فردي واختياري *حتى ولو وردت كلمة* وجوب *مُترجمةً*في أقوال أحد الأباء *هنا تحديداً *:





> وفي وجوب السجود للذخائر: "نسجد أيضًا للذخائر المقدسة، لأنَّها لم تتجرد من القوة المقدسة، كما أن الألوهة لم تنفصل عن جسد الرب في موته الثلاثي الأيام


 
هل كلمة وجوب هي الكلمة المطابقة للكلمة في النص الأصلي؟ لست أدري لأني لم أقرا النص باللغة الأصلية. ولكن أرى أن ليس في الجملة أمرا مباشرا يقول: يجب أن نسجد للذخائر لأنَّها ... وكلمة وجوب جاءت كبند يعدد أسبابا أو دواعيا [بوجود النقطتين )] لتوضيح سبب السجود، فهي تقول: "نسجد ..... لأن.....". 
لعل المترجم لم يجد كلمة مرادفة للكلمة الأصلية أقرب منها، إما ضعفا منه في اللغة أو لأختلاف التعبير في اللغات المختلفة وعدم وجود كلمة مطابقة تماما. 

فليسجد من يريد أن يسجد وليمتنع من يريد أن يمتنع. لأن من يسجد للذخائر فهو يسجد لها من اجل الرب، ومن يرفض السجود لها هو أيضا يرفض من أجل الرب، (كما قال الكتاب المقدس عن الطعام):

[Q-BIBLE] ·3. لاَ يَزْدَرِ مَنْ يَأْكُلُ بِمَنْ لاَ يَأْكُلُ وَلاَ يَدِنْ مَنْ لاَ يَأْكُلُ مَنْ يَأْكُلُ - لأَنَّ اللهَ قَبِلَهُ. 
·4. مَنْ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدِينُ عَبْدَ غَيْرِكَ؟ هُوَ لِمَوْلاَهُ يَثْبُتُ أَوْ يَسْقُطُ. وَلَكِنَّهُ سَيُثَبَّتُ لأَنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُثَبِّتَهُ. 
·5. وَاحِدٌ يَعْتَبِرُ يَوْماً دُونَ يَوْمٍ وَآخَرُ يَعْتَبِرُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ - فَلْيَتَيَقَّنْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي عَقْلِهِ: 
·6. الَّذِي يَهْتَمُّ بِالْيَوْمِ فَلِلرَّبِّ يَهْتَمُّ وَالَّذِي لاَ يَهْتَمُّ بِالْيَوْمِ فَلِلرَّبِّ لاَ يَهْتَمُّ. وَالَّذِي يَأْكُلُ فَلِلرَّبِّ يَأْكُلُ لأَنَّهُيَشْكُرُ اللهَ وَالَّذِي لاَ يَأْكُلُ فَلِلرَّبِّ لاَ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْكُرُ اللهَ.  [/Q-BIBLE]​​​


----------



## أَمَة (29 يونيو 2014)

تعليق على بعض الردود في الموضوع:

- البعض استشهد بآيات من الكتاب المقدس لوجوب رفض الإنسان المجد والسجود من الإنسان، وجزاء من يقبله. وهذا لا ينطبق على الموضوع، لأن التكريم هنا لأموات لم يطلبوا المجد أو التكريم أو السجود.

- وآخر قال: "*عادات بغيضة لا علاقة لها بفكر المسيح*". هذه الجملة بالذات هي التي دعتني لكتابة موضوعي *هــــــذا* . لقد رفضت فكرة تناول تراب من مكان دُفِن فيه رفات قديسة*، وقلت عن الرب* انه لو يشاء أن يشفيني سيشفيني بدون تناول التراب. ولكن *الرب أراد أي يقول لي أني لا أعرف فكره،* وتم شفائي فورا باللحظة التي تناولت فيها *ترابا *من مدفن تلك القديسة حتي* ليس ذخيرتها*.

فهل كان الله محتاجا لذلك التراب؟ كلا وحاشا للرب أن يحتاج ما خلق. إنما الرب بعظمته أحب الإنسان ولذلك خلقه. سقط الإنسان بسبب الخطية من حالة النعمة والبرارة والمجد الذي كان فيه وهو قريب من الرب، ولكن الرب استمر بمحبته له وصار مثله حتى بعد سقوطه آخذاً جسدا له مثل جسده (ما عدا الخطيئة) ليرفعه اليه مجددا.​

فإذا الله القدوس تجسد مثلنا ليعيدنا الى أحضانه ويمتعنا بمجده، من نحن لنقول عن امور اصغر بكثير بأنها تجوز أولا يجوز؟ أو هذا يليق وذلك لا يليق؟ وهذا هو فكر الرب أو هذا لا علاقة له بفكر الرب.​ 
الكتاب المقدس يقول أن الرب يتمجد في قديسيه. هذا المجد ظهر لي ويظهر بإستمرار لكثيرين في أشفية معجزية عن طريق ذخائر القديسين. الرب يمجد قديسيه بالأشفية كما مجدوه في حياتهم.​ 
الشواهد كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس عن محبة الله للإنسان، والمجد الذي يعطيه للذين يحبونه، ووصيته الاولى أن نحبه من كل قلبنا ومن كل نفسنا ومن كل فكرنا، والثانية ان نحب قريبنا كنفسنا. وان نحب بعضنا كما هو احبنا​ 
[Q-BIBLE]
34. وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.​[/Q-BIBLE]

إذا كان تكريمنا لذخائر القديسن نتيجة حبنا لهم وتيمنا بسيرتهم ولا يتعارض مع وصية الرب في محبتنا له فوق كل شيء - يكون هذا التكريم مرضيا في عينه كما يرضيه أن يشفينا من خلال ذخائرهم وهو الذي خلقهم ولا يحتاج لها.​


----------



## أَمَة (29 يونيو 2014)

الموضوع لم يحذف ولا لدقيقة واحدة كما قال بعضهم.​

إنما اغلق مؤقتا كما قلت سابقا
وها هو يفتح مجددا.​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]معلومات جديدة بالنسبة لى تُضاف الى زخم المعلومات التى أتلقفها شاكراً للجميع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سجود الشعب للكهنة – سجود الكاهن للشعب – سجود الزوجين*​​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][Q-BIBLE]فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ.[/Q-BIBLE]*​​[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فأين ومتى قال أذهب لتسجد له ؟؟؟!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل قال : أصطلح معه .... أم أذهب وأسجد له !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل طالب السيد المسيح من تلاميذه أن يسجدوا له ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل طلب من الشعب السجود له ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل طالب رسل السيد الشعوب بالسجود لهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكراماً – توقيراً – خضوعاً ....أو تحت اى مسمى آخر تريدون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إن كان السيد أو أحد منهم قد طلبها أو فعلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ففضلاً الأشارة الى الموضوع لأننى جَاهِلٌ به و لا أعرفه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلإن لم توجد تلك الأشارة أو القصة أو النص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأنا أمام أختراعات بشرية ...
وعُذراً لأنه ليس عندى تعبيرٌ آخر ( من لغتى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يُعيبنى لأنه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لعلنى بدورى ( أنا الآخر ) لا أجد كلمة مرادفة أقرب منها 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المؤكد أنه ليس ضعفاً منى فى اللغة بأى حال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لذا ...فضلاً ارجو التكرم بالأشارة الى أى ( نص ) أو ( واقعة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ( تعليم رسولى ) أشار صراحة الى هذه الأفعال

وسأنتظرها ولايزال عندى تكملة فى الذخائر 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 يونيو 2014)

أمة قال:


> أعطي مثالين على ذلك من تقليد السجود للأشخاص في كنيستي الرسولية البيزنطية المعروفة بإسم كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك أو الكنيسة الملكية للروم الكاثوليك:
> (1) في عشية يوم الأحد الذي يسبق بداية الصوم الكبير من كل عام، يقام في الكنيسة صلاة الغروب لذلك اليوم المخصصة لطلب المغفرة من الله ومن بعضنا البعض قبل بدء الصوم، عملا بوصية الرب:
> [Q-BIBLE]
> 23. فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 يونيو 2014)

*
قال إغسل رجلية **[FONT=&quot]....

[Q-BIBLE]14 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ، 
15 لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا. 
16 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ، وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. 
17 إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ. [/Q-BIBLE]*[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (29 يونيو 2014)

> فليسجد من يريد أن يسجد وليمتنع من يريد أن يمتنع. لأن من يسجد للذخائر فهو يسجد لها من اجل الرب، ومن يرفض السجود لها هو أيضا يرفض من أجل الرب، (كما قال الكتاب المقدس عن الطعام):


 
أنتِ مسؤولة عن كلماتك ... أتمنى أن لا تحذفي مشاركتي ، لأنه ينبغي أيضاً أن يقرأ القاريء ما يجده أقرب للصواب. لن أخوض نقاشاً في تجربتك الشخصية، فالله له طرقه المختلفة. ولكن لا يجوز تحت أي بند مقارنة السجود (وهو أمر مرفوض لغير الله) مع أمر الطعام ، وهو أمر اختياري.

لكِ أن تقولي ما تشائين، فسجود الإكرام يختلف حتمأً عن سجود العبادة، ولكن يُراودني سؤال: ولماذا علينا أن نكرم من هم بشر مثلنا؟ الإجابة اللامنطقية: لأننا بذلك نكرم الله. فهل نحتاج لوسائط لإكرام الله؟ ومن ثم ألم يرفض بطرس وغيره من التلاميذ سجود الغير لهم؟ والأهم أليس من أدلة ألوهية المسيح أنه قبل سجود الغير له؟ 

ولكنني أتفق معك أن في المسيحية حرية عبادة ولا أروع، هي من تشكّل حياتنا الروحية بطريقة مميزة ومختلفة، لماذا أمة مؤمنة إلى يومنا هذا؟ لأن الله يتعامل معها بطرق مميزة ورائعة يصنع ويشكّل بها لتكون تلك الإنسانة والخادمة التي يريدها أن تكون: بطريقته وبأسلوب تفهمه وترتاح له. ولماذا أنا مؤمن؟ لأن الله يصنع بي بطرقه عجائب. وبأسلوب أعرفه وأدرك أنه من عند الله ... فالمسيح مثلاً تعامل مع بطرس بطريقة مختلفة تماماً عن تعامله مع يوحنا، ومع باقي التلاميذ.

وأتفق معك: من يريد أن يسجد فليسجد، ولكن كم يؤسفني أن هذه الأمور تجعل من الإيمان الذي ينبغي به أن يكون بأمور لا ترى، بحسب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، أموراً تُرى. وبذبك تتحوّل أنظارنا عن ذلك الذي أحبنا ومات لأجلنا، لبشر مثلنا احتاجوا لخلاص مثلنا. ويتحوّل الرجاء غير المنظور إلى رجاء منظور، وتصبح علاقتنا بالرب علاقة طقسية خالية من معنى الذي أحبنا ومات لأجلنا.


----------



## abdel hi (29 يونيو 2014)

استاذة امة 

استوضح  منك عبارة فى المشاركة 30 

فهل مسموح باستيضاح المسلمين فى هذا الموضوع الذى يستعمل مصطلحهم-الشرك-


----------



## aymonded (30 يونيو 2014)

لي كلمة صغيرة بسيطة: المحبة والتواضع يجعلني أعيش خادماً لله أميناً، أتبعه من قلبي واكرمه في كل إنسان وأي إنسان، من أي دين أو عقيدة أو على أي لون أو شكل ولو كان كافر حتى، لأن كل إنسان خُلق على صورة الله ومثاله، وكل واحد حسب قلبه يعطيه الله، فالذي يتحرك ببساطة قلب وينحني للآخرين تقديراً واحتراماً لأنه له أخ في الإنسانية المُشكلة على صورة الله، فهو لم يُخطئ بالطبع لأن قلبه ممتلئ بالحب الإلهي...
أما من يسجد لأي أحد او شخص كإكرام مفرط أو ظناً منه أن بذلك يصنع تقوى ويفتخر، أو كأن منه خلاصه أو لأنه يعتقد أن بذلك سينال الحياة الأبدية بعمله هذا.. الخ، فقد أخطأ جداً ولا يعلم ماذا يفعل، بل وقلبه مبتعد بعيداً عن الله...

نحن لا نستطيع أن نحكم في الضمائر من جهة البساطة التي يتحرك بها كل شخص ولا يتفق معنا في الرأي، ولا نقدر أن نعثر ضميره، لكننا أيضاً لا نُعلِّم بضرورة أن لازم وحتماً أن يتم السجود لآخر، لأن في هذه الأجيال فُقد المعنى ولم يعد أحد يكرم رئيس أو أي شخص بهذا الشكل، وأصبح لها شكل آخر، لأن بعد لما انقضت عصور الممالك العظيمة والإمبراطوريات لم يعد الناس يسجدون للملوك سجود الطاعة والولاء والإكرام، وأصبح من يفعل هذا اليوم منبوذ من المجتمع وغير مقبول، باتكلم من ناحية الملوك والعظماء كما كان منذ القدم في العصور الغابرة لعهد قريب، وهذه الأجيال لا تستطيع أن تستوعب مثل تلك الأمور التي كانت تتم في عصرها، والتي كان بعضها السبب في أن ملوك وأباطرة صنعوا لأنفسهم تماثيل وجعلوا الناس تعبدها لأنهم انتفخوا وتكبروا حينما شعورا بكرامتهم التي خدعتهم وظنوا أنهم آلهة، مما أدى في النهاية لنبذ كل عادة بنية شريفة ساعدت على ظهور هذه الحالة البشعة المرفوضة، وهذا قد يكون هو السبب في إثارة الموضوعات التي تنبذ عادة السجود لأي شخص أو شيئ آخر غير الله حتى لو كانت النية حسنة، وهذا ما قد أصبح في نظر الكثيرين ولهم كل العذر بالطبع، وعلينا أن نراعي شعورهم وعدم تقبلهم هذا الأمر شكلاً وموضوعاً، لأنه ينبغي أن نكون أكثر فهماً ووعياً لنفسية كل إنسان وعلاقته مع الله ونقبل الكل...

المهم علينا أن نوصل التعليم الناضج حسب القصد الإلهي لكل قلب تاركين كل واحد حسب قلبه يفعل ما شاء بدون أن نُصر إصراراً على أننا صح أو أنه على خطأ، ولا نضع الأمر في رحى المُدافع والمُتهم، القاضي والمُحامي، لكن علينا فقط تؤكد على أن السجود لآخر أو لأي شيء ليس ضرورة ولا هو أمر إلهي وليس معناه العبادة لأننا للرب إلهنا وحده نسجد واياه فقط نعبد، أما الذين يفعلون أمر السجود فهم يفعلونه حسب بساطتهم وهي مقبولة عند الله الذي يفحص أعماق النفس من الداخل، لذلك ممكن أن يقبلها طالما قلبهم مملوء من محبته هوَّ، وقد صار عندهم فوق كل شيء بل هو الأول في حياتهم يسبق أي إنسان مهما من كان هو... ولا أستطيع أن أحكم على ضمير غيري، لكني أُعلِّم التعليم الصحيح الذي يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع، وأن أحيا منحنياً أغسل الأقدام كخادم الكل كما علمنا ربنا يسوع، وطبعاً غسل الأقدام يختلف عن السجود تمام الاختلاف، لكنه انحناء ظاهر في إخلاء الذات وحمل الصليب بوادعة قلب يُكرم الجميع ليس شكلاً بل عمل وحق، وطوبى لمن يحيا في شركة المحبة يقبل العالم كله ويخدم الكل بلا تفريق أو تمييز لأحدٌ قط مهما من كان هو... كونوا معافين​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]التكرم بالأشارة الى أى ( نص ) أو ( واقعة )*​​*[FONT=&quot]سألت سؤال واضح جداً ...*​​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فأين ومتى قال أذهب لتسجد له ؟؟؟!!!!*​​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]أو ( تعليم رسولى ) أشار صراحة الى هذه الأفعال
> *​​ [/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]أين قال السيد المسيح أسجدوا بعضكم لبعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتوا لى أى تعليم رسولى يقول بهذا ...اين أجده ؟!؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مالى أنا بغسل الأرجل ؟؟؟؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أسأل فى السجووووووود ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هى العلاقة بين السجود والغسيل والبوس المُقدس ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله !!
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ننقلكم لما وجدته أثناء بحثى ...لعل وعسل أجد أنا الأجابة[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] ( كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ ) الروح قاله أبعت لبطرس هاته ..فبعت له تلاتة يطلبوه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وراح معاهم ....نشوف كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ عمل أية أول ماشاف بطرس

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أعمال الرسل – الأصحاح 10[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]25. وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ بُطْرُسُ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَسَجَدَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَاقِعاً عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ترجمات أخرى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]25. فلما دخل بطرس، استقبله كورنيليوس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وارتمى ساجدا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]له.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]25. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فما إن دخل بطرس حتى استقبله كرنيليوس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ساجدا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]له،[/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]25. فلما دخل بطرس استقبله قرنيليوس وارتمى على قدميه **[FONT=&quot]ساجدا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]له.[/FONT]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]بطرس عمل أية ؟؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]26. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَأَقَامَهُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بُطْرُسُ قَائِلاً : «[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] قُمْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ ».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ترجمات أخرى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]26. فأنهضه بطرس وقال: «قم! [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما أنا إلا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إنسان مثلك!»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]26. فأنهضه بطرس وقال له: ((قم، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما أنا إلا بشر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مثلك! ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]26. فأنهضه بطرس وقال: (( قم، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فأنا نفسي أيضا بشر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])).[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
واضح طبعاً أن بطرس رفض أن يسجد له أحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يُصنِف بطرس السجود الى أنواع ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طيب حد عنده تفسير لهذا لعل وعسل أنا اللى مافهمتش ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 يونيو 2014)

انا اسجد للقديسة العذراء مريم سجود المحبة والاكرام ليس سجود العبادة فنحن نعبد الها واحدا ونسجد له سجود العبادة له وحده وكذلك السجود للذخائر هي سجود محبة واكرام وليس سجود عبادة فسجود العبادة وحده للرب يسوع فقط


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يونيو 2014)

*غسل الأرجل أكثر محبة وإتضاعاً من عمل الميطانية 

من فينا إستطاع تنفيذ هذة الآية حرفياً !!؟؟ 

لا يوجد 

إذن عمل الميطانية أسهل لنا وأبسط صورة توضح ( محبتنا وتواضعنا لبعض )،

ولا يوجد بها أى مُخالفة إيمانية ،

 بالإضافة إلى أن غسل الأرجل وعمل الميطانية ليست إجبارية

 ولكنها  بترتبط بالحالة الروحية للشخص* ....* زى ما وضحت لنا الأم ( أمة ) والأخ ( أيمن ) 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]السؤال أكرره مرة أخرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل قال السيد المسيح أسجدوا بعضكم لبعض ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot](أو) هل قالها رسل المسيح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة المطلوبة أبسط من البساطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عايز نعم أو لآ ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ننتقل الى ما بعده [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يونيو 2014)

*أ.عبود ..
الموضوع واضح خالص مفيش لا وصية ولا أمر كتابى بهذا الأمر ..
هذه عادة فى البعض تنم عن المحبة والاكرام وتواضع من يفعلها استحسنها البعض ولم يستسيغها الاخر فلا وزر على من لا يفعل ولا أثم على من يفعل لان الامر يخص ضمير الفاعل الذى يقوم بذلك بغرض المحبة والأكرام وليس العبادة ..
مثل من يقبل يد الكاهن يقول البعض انه خنوع  ولكن من يفعل ذلك يفعله اكراما وأحتراما للكهنوت ..
يا أستاذ عبود هذه عادة لا عبادة ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أ.عبود ..
> الموضوع واضح خالص مفيش لا وصية ولا أمر كتابى بهذا الأمر ..​*


*تمام ...ربنا يخليك ليا يا " عبده "
طيب تصرف " بطرس " فى أعمال الرسل اللى نوهت عنه أعلاه
نقدر نفهمه على أنه ( نهى ) ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> انا اسجد للقديسة العذراء مريم سجود المحبة والاكرام ليس سجود العبادة فنحن نعبد الها واحدا ونسجد له سجود العبادة له وحده وكذلك السجود للذخائر هي *سجود محبة واكرام* وليس سجود عبادة فسجود العبادة وحده للرب يسوع فقط


*هاتى لى من تعاليم السيد المسيح أو الرسل
عبارة سجود المحبة دى أو سجود الإكرام


*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يونيو 2014)

*سؤال 
لماذا بعث  [FONT=&quot]كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ** لبطرس الرسول ؟ 

طبعاً لكى يعرفة الطريق الصحيح بالإيمان القويم ( الإيمان بالرب يسوع ) ، وليس لكى يعرفة 
أنواع السجود ،،
 يعنى العمل الأساسى لبطرس هو التبشير بالرب 

نيجى بقا لسجود كرنيليوس لبطرس 

**هذا رد فعل كرنيليوس للرسول ... نتيجة محبتة للرسول ،، وليس طلباً من بطرس 
*​*
وطبيعى جداً إن الرسول يرفض هذا الفعل @ ( إيماناً منه أنه لا يستحق = تواضع ) 


بالظبط مثلما يقول لنا الكاهن فى القداس (أخطأت سامحونى ) ( مع عمل ميطانية ) 

فالشعب يرفض هذا الفعل والقول من الكاهن ويرد علية  إحنا المحتاجين أو إحنا الخاطئين ( مع عمل ميطانية ) 

الطرفين هنا متواضعين لبعض مُحبين لبعض ( طقوس رائعة توضح كمال المحبة للإثنين  )

فالشخص الذى يُقدم ميطانية للآخر بكل محبة ، الآخر لا يقبلها (فى صورة تقديم ميطانية مثلها )

مثلما وضحت لنا الأم أمة فى سجود = ( عمل الميطانية)  ....

الزوجين لبعضعهما 
الكاهن للشعب 
الشعب للكاهن
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

*بطرس لا يستحق ....وانتم الذين تستحقون ؟*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يونيو 2014)

الإنسان الروحى فقط ... هو من يفهم ويُمارس كمال الحب


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام ...ربنا يخليك ليا يا " عبده "
> طيب تصرف " بطرس " فى أعمال الرسل اللى نوهت عنه أعلاه
> نقدر نفهمه على أنه ( نهى ) ؟
> 
> *​


*
بص ياأستاذى الفاضل لكل حدث حديث أستأذنك أضع تفسير أبونا تادرس للجزئية دى ..

"ولما دخل بطرس استقبله كرنيليوس،

وسجد واقعًا على قدميه". [25]

تطلع إليه كرنيليوس كسفير لله، لذلك سجد عند قدميه، فقد اعتادوا في الشرق قديمًا السجود عند أقدام الملوك وأصحاب الكرامة العظيمة. ولعله ظن في بطرس أن اللاهوت قد تجسد أو أنه المسيا الذي يترقبه اليهود.

v فعل هذا ليعلم الآخرين، ويعبر عن شكره لله، ويظهر تواضعه.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

"فأقامه بطرس قائلاً:

قم أنا أيضًا إنسان". [26]

أقصى ما يقدمه قائد الجيش هو انحناء رأسه وإلا يُحسب كمن أهان إمبراطوره الحامل لواء كرامته. لكن كرنيليوس انحنى حتى السجود إلى الأرض، وإن كان قد اختلط في ذهنه، فلم يميز بين الراسل والمرسل. فأسرع القديس، وأقامه ليسجد الكل بالروح والحق لمن له حق السجود والعبادة. رفض القديس بطرس مثل هذه التكريم، لذلك احتضنه بيديه، ورفعه كصديقٍ له. لا يحتمل الإنسان المقدس ولا الملاك أن يتقبل سجودًا للعبادة (رؤ 19: 10؛ 22: 9). لقد أوضح لقائد المئة أنه أيضًا إنسان. إنه إناء خزفي يحمل في داخله الكنز السماوي. كأنه يقول له: أنا في ذاتي لست بشيء، إني مثلك إنسان مجرد، لا يليق بي قبول تكريمٍ كهذا.

v ألا ترون أنه قبل كل شيء يعلمنا الرسل هذا الدرس ألاَّ نظن فيهم أنهم شيء عظيم.
ممكن نفهم من الكلام ده أن السجود هنا كان للعبادة عشان كدة رفضه القديس بطرس ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

*إذن مسيحو اليوم لهم أكثر روحانية 
من بطرس الرسول ذات نفسه ؟!!!!*


​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن مسيحو اليوم لهم أكثر روحانية
> من بطرس الرسول ذات نفسه ؟!!!!*
> 
> 
> ​



*ياأستاذى أنا وضحت لحضرتك أن بطرس الرسول قد فهم أن سجود كرنيليوس أكثرمن تكريم نظرا للموقف ..
وهوحتى لو للتكرييم فهو له الحرية ان يرفض تواضعا منه .​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن مسيحو اليوم لهم أكثر روحانية
> من بطرس الرسول ذات نفسه ؟!!!!*
> 
> 
> ​


XXXXXXXXX

 تصويب    : 
*مسيحيى  اليوم  يعيشون  فى  عصر   أكثر نضجاً فكريا وثقافيا ومعرفياً   أكثر تعليما ووعياً من العصر الذى كان عايش فيه بطرس الرسول:
لعل  سجود كرنيليوس  كان فيه شئٌ   من سؤء التقدير  والخلط 
فى عصر كان يعبد الناسُ  فيه الناسَ عبادةً  
وكان البشر فيه يتسلطون على البشر تسلطاً كاملا  و يستعبدونهم ويسترقونهم.
ولعل مفاهيمه عن التجسد الالهى فى شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح  وحده  كانت مشوشة 
لقد منعه بطرس من  سجود العبادة له - وكأنى به  أعطى  الاولوية لتعليمه وتثقيفه بالفكر المسيحى  قبل كل شئ,.
فالفعل   :الذى هو السجود اليوم امام بطريرك او مطران او رفات احد الشهداء  محصور في مفاهيم مسيحية ارثوزوكسية  محددة  قوامها  وحدانية الخالق -وتجسد الكلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح-وتكريم شهوده وكهنته اكراما لشخصه العزيز الحبيب سجودا او انحناءاً بلا عبادة 
وهذا الفعل يختلف عن نفس الفعل اذ  اتاه قائد مئة  وثنى  الاصل بدأ يتعرف على اله اليهود وبصدد  ان يستقبل اولى معلوماته عن  الرب يسوع المسيح الاله المتجسد.
.
ه

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يونيو 2014)

*بعيدا عن المصطلحات ..
لا يوجد علينا كمسيحيين فروض أو قيود فى حياتنا طالما لم نخالف تعاليم كتابنا المقدس ..
كل شيئ يفعل مع المحبة والتمييز صحيح للمؤمن ..
أذا كنت سأظهر محبتى وتقديرى لأبى أو أمى أو أخوتى أو رجل دين أو أى شخص بتقبيل يده سأفعل أو عمل ميطانية " سجود " سأفعل أو بغسل أرجله " ويا ليت لدى هذه النعمة " سأفعل  ..
المهم ألا ندع شيئا مهما كان يشغل تفكيرنا عن المسيح ..​*


----------



## soul & life (30 يونيو 2014)

متابعة من البداية وكلها مشاركات روعة وافدتنى كثيرا  سواء كان سؤال او اجابة
المناقشة رائعة والتحليل والحوار راقى جدا
بعتقد فى عامل مهم ومؤثر جدا ممكن يكون غير ظاهر او غير مكتوب حرفيا
وقد يكون عامل مهم ورئيسى هو روح المحبة والإتضاع فبالمحبة ننحنى لأحبتنا
نحتويهم و ننحنى لهم احتراما وتقديرا .. والإتضاع صفة من صفات السيد المسيح
نحاول ان نكتسبها ونبرزها فى تعاملتنا والانحناء او السجود يلزمه كثير من المحبة والإتضاع


----------



## aymonded (30 يونيو 2014)

الموضوع كله ملخصة
1 - اقتناء التمييز والإفراز لأنه هام للغاية ومنه نستطيع أن نحيا مميزين كل شيء ونعرف الأمور المتخالفة ونفصل في التعليم بالإفراز بين الغث والثمين...
2 - المحبة هي أساس شركتنا مع الله والكنيسة ومن فيضها نقبل الكل ونخدم الجميع بلا استثناء.
3 - المحبة نظهر عملياًُ بالتواضع في وداعة قلب متسع وعقل مستنير يتفهم الآخر ويقبل فكره بهدوء ويقدم له التعليم حسب ما يتناسب مع تدبيره الخاص حسب مشيئة الله وليس حسب الناس.
​


----------



## aymonded (30 يونيو 2014)

معلشي كلمة مهمة في النهاية...
الأخ الحبيب عبود بيسأل سؤال واضح ومباشر وصريح: هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس وصية أو أي شيء يدل على سجود الاحترام أو الوقار أو أي شيء يوصي بهذا تجاه أي إنسان حتى ولو كان نبي... 
الإجابة لأ لا يوجد أي وصية تقول أن حد يسجد لأحد لا إكرام ولا تبجيل ولا أي شيء من هذا القبيل، هي فقط عادة ثقافة شرقية متوارثة، وكل واحد له وجهة نظر فيها، والأخ العزيز عبود لا يتسائل عن نية الناس ولا قصده بيعملوها ليه حتى، كل ده الكل أفاض فيه وشرحه وكلنا مقتنعين أن مش في حد يقصد يسجد لإنسان بأي نوع من أنواع العِبادة، الكلام كله عن: هل يوجد وصية بتقول كده، وطبعاً أكمل السؤال من عندي أنا: وهل لو واحد مش سجد ولا انحنى ولا قبل يبقى أخطأ وأصبحت خطية !!!

طبعاً برضو *لأ*، ليست خطية على الإطلاق، يعني لو واحد لم يقبل الذخائر ولا سجد أمامها ولا حتى قَبَّلها أو رفضها يبقى أخطأ، الخطية هي *مخالفة الوصية* وليست مخالفة ما هو خارج عنها ولا حسب ما يعتقده الناس..

يا إخوتي هذا الموضوع ليس حكماً على أحد ولا هو اتهام لأي شخص ولا عقيدة ولا طائفة، هو كان في الأصل سؤال للفهم والمعرفة ولإضاح الأمور فقط، وكل واحد وضح وأفاض، ولكن الأخ العزيز عبود عايز إيجابة في النهاية واضحة ومُحددة وصريحة بدون دفاع ولا اعتراض لأنه لم يضح الموضوع بصيغة محاكمة لأحد، لأنه لا يعترض على أحد ولا رفض تفسير أحد، إنما يُريد أن يعرف التعليم حسب الكتاب المقدس وليس حسب شعور الناس ولا ما هو ناتج عن تواضعهم ولا محبتهم... 

عموماً أحببت فقط أن أوضح القصد والإجابة باختصار وتركيز شديد، أنه لم ولن توجد وصية تخص تقبيل يد أحد، ولا تأمر بالسجود لأحد قط بأي شكل من الأشكال، لأننا لم نسمع من الله سوى فقط: للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد...

ومرة تانية مش معنى الكلام هنا أننا نُدين أحد ببساطة قلب ومحبة بينحني لآخرين أو يقبل يد حد إكراماً أو تقديراً.. الخ، بنتكلم عن أن هذا ليس تعليم ولا هو أمر إلهي ولا حتى رسولي، ده متوقف على كل شخص على حده والله هو فاحص القلب ويعرف النوايا، ولا يوجد أحد قادر على أن يدين عبد غيره، لأنه هو لمولاه يسقط أو يثبت، ولكنه أن عاش بمخافة الله ومحبته سيثبت لأن الله قادر أن يثبته مهما ما كان ضعيف أو حتى مشوش لأن الله وحده من يُقيم النفس ويربيها في التقوى ويقودها للحياة الأبدية بنفسه وبقدرته... كونوا معافين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> معلشي كلمة مهمة في النهاية...
> الأخ الحبيب عبود بيسأل سؤال واضح ومباشر وصريح: هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس وصية أو أي شيء يدل على سجود الاحترام أو الوقار أو أي شيء يوصي بهذا تجاه أي إنسان حتى ولو كان نبي...
> الإجابة لأ لا يوجد أي وصية تقول أن حد يسجد لأحد لا إكرام ولا تبجيل ولا أي شيء من هذا القبيل، هي فقط عادة ثقافة شرقية متوارثة،
> ​



*[FONT=&quot]تمام يا أيمن ...أنقذتنى من متاهة وعناء الرد على كل مشاركة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خرجت عما أريد أن أستفسر فيه مابين غسيل الأرجل والمحبة والأتضاع وقبلات مقدسة وبطرس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أخيراً الأصول بالعهد القديم والمؤمنين والموعوظين ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع خالص تحياتى وعميق شكرى للجميع بالقطع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيتبقى لى سؤالاً فى نفس المضمار ..ألا وهو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( سجود التكريم ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2014)

*أعتقد أننا عندما ننتقل من هذا العالم ونقف أمام الله للمحاسبة على اعمالنا لن نُسأل عن إن كنا تصرفنا ببساطة قلب وسجدنا إكراما لرتبة كهنوتية أو لذخائر قديسين ..... العلاقة مع الرب ليست لها قوانين ..... حتى فى حياتنا هنا على الأرض .... عندما نقبل صورة لأحد الأشخاص المحبوبين .... هل سنُحاسب أننا نقبل ورقة .......؟؟؟؟

مَرْثَا مَرْثَا أَنْتِ تَهْتَمِّينَ وَتَضْطَرِبِينَ لأَجْلِ أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَلَكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ.
*


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2014)

يا أخ عبود، الجواب بإختصار لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس اي إجبار أو حتى وصية أو حتى دعوى بأي طريقة للسجود لأي شخص بهدف الإكرام والإجلال. هذه التصرفات هي إجتماعية يختلف تطبيقها من مجتمع لاخر.

حلو الكلام؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * العلاقة مع الرب ليست لها قوانين ......
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]كيف تكون بلا قوانين وهو القائل :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ*​*[FONT=&quot] تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل ما أردت معرفته هو ...هل هناك أصل كتابى أو وصية أو تعليم ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى كنت أفهم أن الفعل ( يسجد ) يقترن بعبادة الله فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالسؤال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أتضح خطأ فهمى بأن الفعل ( يسجد ) ليس فقط للعبادة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
باقى مشاركتك أتفق مع حضرتك فيها [/FONT]*​ 


My Rock قال:


> يا أخ عبود، الجواب بإختصار لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس اي إجبار أو حتى وصية أو حتى دعوى بأي طريقة للسجود لأي شخص بهدف الإكرام والإجلال. هذه التصرفات هي إجتماعية يختلف تطبيقها من مجتمع لاخر.
> 
> *حلو الكلام؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]أكيد حلو يا زعيم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا سألت مُباشرة وبوضوح شديد وبأختصار وطلبتها فى ( نعم ) أو ( لآ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحضرتك جاوبتها فى سطرين أتنين ..:t4:[/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]فلِمِ وصلنا الى ثمان صفحات ؟!...لستُ أدرى :smile01*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2014)

يا اخ عبود، 
اولاً ليس من حق أحد ان يحكم على الآخرين بالشرك بدون فحص القلب والنية. لنترك الحكم في هذا الأمور لمن له المعرفة في هذه الأمور.
ثانياً لكل شخص طريقة في الرد، فهناك من يرد في سطر او اثنين وهناك من يجيد الإثراء لغرض الإفادة.
المهم هو إن الإجابة تصل سواء كانت بصورة قصيرة ام مختصرة.

سلام المسيح


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 يونيو 2014)

قبل الأنتهاء أحب المشاركة 
وأهدي هذه المشاركة الى الجميع مع تحياتي
 والمجد لربنا القدوس فادينا يسوع المسيح ... دائماً .. وأبداً .. آمين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJmG3igHlYQ​


----------



## geegoo (1 يوليو 2014)

أستاذ عبود
أولا .. اجابة سؤالك ذكرتها الاستاذة أمة قبل أن تسأل أنت 
فبوضوح قالت : لم يرد ذكرها في الكتاب ... بل هي عادات ...
ثانيا .. فضلا .. الاخت الكريمة قالت " القبلة المقدسة " و شرحت لك ماهيتها و لم تقل ( البوس المقدس ) كما تفضلت أنت ... 
عفوا و لكن هذا اسلوب مرفوض تماما _ مني علي الأقل _ لانه طقس في كنيستي 
ثالثا اذا كان بقاء الموضوع مفتوحا يهم حضرتك فلا داعي لاقحام اسلاميات مثل السؤال عن سجود الملائكة لآدم


----------



## تيمو (1 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ثم أخيراً الأصول بالعهد القديم والمؤمنين والموعوظين ألخ ألخ*[/FONT]​


 
الأصول في العهد القديم كان تعليق وتوضيح لأنك قلت اختراعات بشرية، وهي ليست اختراعات بشرية، أوردتُ لكَ بعض من الأمثلة على *أن السجود قد يكون من أمر من الله* ومن العهدين. (يوسف، سفر الرؤيا، في بركة اسحق)


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يوليو 2014)

خلاصة الموضوع , ان مفيش اى امر كتابى بالسجود لاى شخص مهما كان سواء كان تكريم او حب او اجلال او اى سبب , يعنى مفيش وصية بكده , فمفيش مسيحى مجبر على السجود لاى انسان كجزء من العبادة 
اللى بيسجد او ينحنى امام شخص ده تصرف فردى نابع من عادات وموروثات ملوش علاقة بوصايا الكتاب المقدس 
هو شرك ولا مش شرك ؟ منقدرش نحكم لان ده على حسب ضمير وفكر الشخص اللى بيعمل كده 
لكن طبعا عملية السجود المتكرر لشخص انسان عادى بعينه رغم انها مش سجود عبادة ولا شرك الا انها فيها خطورة ( فى نظرى طبعا ) على الساجد والمسجود له , على الساجد لانه ممكن يكون انسان بسيط وده يعمل عنده خلط فى المفاهيم ويفتكر ان الشخص ده عظيم واعظم واهم من باقى البشر او انه وسيط بينه وبين الله 
وعلى المسجود له لانه ممكن يوقع فى فخ الكبرياء والغرور


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2014)

geegoo قال:


> أستاذ عبود
> *أولا *.. اجابة سؤالك ذكرتها الاستاذة أمة قبل أن تسأل أنت
> فبوضوح قالت : لم يرد ذكرها في الكتاب ... بل هي عادات ...
> *ثانيا *.. فضلا .. الاخت الكريمة قالت " القبلة المقدسة " و شرحت لك ماهيتها و لم تقل ( البوس المقدس ) كما تفضلت أنت ...
> عفوا و لكن *هذا اسلوب مرفوض تمام*ا _ مني علي الأقل _ لانه طقس في كنيستي


 *[FONT=&quot]أولاً *​*[FONT=&quot]: انا قريت رد أمنا امة – ولكن البعض أختلف معها وحذفت المشاركات التى رأتها تستحق الحذف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فما أدرانى أن هناك ردوداً تختلف معها ؟ لذا أعدت السؤال أكثر من مرة

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنا لم ولن أنل من أى طقس كنسى لأنه ببساطة لا أعرفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولفظة بوس لفظة بالعامية المصرية الدارجة ولا أدرى ما وجه الغرابة فى أستخدامه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن كان اللفظ ضايقك فأنا أعتذر عنه – راجياً أن تقبل أعتذارى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 يوليو 2014)

*نظراً لكثرة تطرق الاخوة غير المسيحين إلى هذا الموضوع  هنا وعلى الفايس بوك اتمنى الاستئذان من اسرة الاشراف   بالسماح بتعليقاتى   رجاءاً-  عملا بمبدأ حرية الرد

1]     السجود والانحناء    وسيلة   للتعبير  عن الخضوع والامتنان والولاء  والاعتذار   والاحترام  فى اعراف   الكنائس  التقليدية عموما     فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها .

2]     تنص[  تحريرياً ] طقوس الكنيسة وممارساتها   على   قيام البابا البطريرك والاسقف والكاهن   ايضا-بدوره-    بالانحناء للشعب و  [الممامطنه  اللى هى السجود لعمومهم ]  ولزملائه من الكهنة والاساقفة طالبا  السماح قبيل الصلاوات     وان يقوم هو بغسل  اقدام الشعب  فى ايام الخميس العهد وعيد الرسل وقداس الغطاس     لا يعف عنه  الا  مرض اصابه اعجزه والبابا شنوده غسل ارجل الاساقفة والناس ثلاث مرات سنويا رغم السرطان   ورغم الفشل الكلوى   والهربس  وهذه اشياء لا يجهلها الا  ظالم  راغب فى التجاوز    عنها لغرض ما .
3]      الافعال  كلها    ومنها السجود  والركوع   بالنيات  وبالمقاصد  ولكل  إمرئ مانوى  - ويؤلمنى  ما يتجه اليه المفلسون بالتفتيش فى ضمائر  الغير  بمعنى      كيف يقبل البابا سجود الناس له        وبطرس لم يقبله  .. وكيف يلبس البابا الارواب الزاهية والمسيح لم يلبسها  ....  أقوللك  من الممكن ان يكون البابا غطريسا  حقودا متكبرا   فى قرارة نفسه   وفى نفس الوقت  :   لا  يقبل  سجود الناس له   ولا غسلهم لاقدامه         مثال هتلر موسولينى   ستالين ماوتسي يونج    هولاكو  ....         ابي مصعب الزرقاوى      ابي مش عارف مين العراقي      ايمن الظواهرى   -الزميل الفاضل اللى  ذبح الشيعى فى العراق  واكل كبده نيئا ً   الخ الخ           فالعبرة بالضمائر  والنوايا         لا تحاكموا  ضمائر الناس  و  لا تحكموا  على الظاهر.

السجود للبطريرك او لذخائر القديسين  او لمجلد الكتاب المقدس او للايقونة او للمذبح     سجود طقسي   منصوص عليه فى كتب الصلاوات يسجد فيه المؤمن للقيمة المعنوية الاعتبارية  وللمدول الذى تدل عليه وليس    عبادة شركية ولا وثنية  ولا ظن فيها   ان الخالق اشرك   احد هذه فى عبادته.     
وملابس الكهنة  مذكورة بصورة موسعة فى سفر اللاويين  .. فلا الملابس الزاهية  تعنى التنعم  ولا الملابس المموهة تعنى  الزهد .
ونفس الكلام يقال عن رفات الابرار  :  لا وضعها فى التوابيت الفارهه والاضرحة   يعنى  كونها عبادة وثنية   ولا  غير ذلك يغنى عن ضمير وايمان  نقي للعابد
هوذا فى الهند والصين وجنوب شرق اسيا  تختلف المظاهر وتختلف المعبودات والممارسات والوسائل  ويظل   الخالق الواحد الوحيد  خارج نطاق عبادتهم..
:
:6508
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2014)

*عزيزى عبود انت تناقش موضوع سلوكى ..... والسلوكيات لا يجوز ان نتجادل بها لأنها تعتمد على منهج مجتمعى ..... وانصحك بعدم إعطاء أذنك للطوائف .... لأنك بهذا ستدخل فى متاهات لن تفيدك *


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2014)

يعنى من الاخر كدة يا اهلاوى
فهمت ولا لسة
عشان نقفل الموضوع:hlp:


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2014)

حبيت ارد على مشاركتك قبل أن اغلق الموضوع، فقط لأعطيك نصيحة.




MeToo قال:


> *أنتِ مسؤولة عن كلماتك* ... أتمنى أن لا تحذفي مشاركتي ، لأنه ينبغي أيضاً أن يقرأ القاريء ما يجده أقرب للصواب. لن أخوض نقاشاً في تجربتك الشخصية، فالله له طرقه المختلفة. ولكن لا يجوز تحت أي بند مقارنة السجود (وهو أمر مرفوض لغير الله) مع أمر الطعام ، وهو أمر اختياري.
> 
> *لكِ أن تقولي ما تشائين، فسجود الإكرام يختلف حتمأً عن سجود العبادة،* ولكن يُراودني سؤال: ولماذا علينا أن نكرم من هم بشر مثلنا؟ الإجابة اللامنطقية: لأننا بذلك نكرم الله. فهل نحتاج لوسائط لإكرام الله؟ ومن ثم ألم يرفض بطرس وغيره من التلاميذ سجود الغير لهم؟ والأهم أليس من أدلة ألوهية المسيح أنه قبل سجود الغير له؟
> 
> ...




يا ريت تتأني لما ترد وتشارك في المواضيع ولا تتعجل في الرد الذي يوقعك في تناقض مع نفسك ومع اقوالك.

تناقضك ظاهر في اللون الأحمر.
مرة تحملني مسؤولية كلمات عن السجود 
وتعود لتقول أن لي أن اقول ما أشاء ثم توافق أن *سجود الإكرام* *يختلف حتمأً عن سجود العبادة،*
ثم تتفق معي على *أن في المسيحية حرية عبادة ولا أروع، *علما أني لم اتطرق الى هذه النقطة. كلامنا عن إكرام القديسين الذي لا ينطرح تحت العبادة.
وفي نهاية المطاف وبعد أن خبصت كثيرا في الكلام عن امور خارج الموضوع [تم حذفه] فقط للطعن في الكنيسة من أجل إثبات الصلاح الذاتي، عدت *وأتفقت معي: من يريد أن يسجد فليسجد،* 

يا ريت نعرف معنى التوبة ونعود الى المسيح بدلا من تقليد العالم الساقط في نقد ما نجهله.


----------

